# what are yall running in your cars ?



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

ive been building the system in my car for a good little bit now.
its been quite hard because of extremely limited trunk space in my current configuration - that and that my doors are verry thin - so I cant realley put any speakers in the doors - and still expect the windows to roll down fully lol.

but ive always been a car stereo fanatic - so here is what ive got so far....

a single powerbass 4by10 up under the dash where a stocker was
and ive made a little box that goes over my front tranny hump between the lower dash and the seats - wich houses two 6.5" speakers - and all 3 of those are powered by a old school jbl 4 channel amp ( only running 3 channels on it right now )

and in the rear - ive got a pair of kicker 6by9s in the factory location in the rear deck - and I cut out a hole in the center of the rear deck to fit a single REx8 sub woofer ( that actually plays mid bass hz tones also :biggrin: ) but due to its infinate baffle configuration ( no box on it yet ) its power handling is minimal before the cone will reach full excursion and you can hear mechanical noise from the sub ( bottoming out in the pole ) so ...... I went and got another two REx8 subs to mount in a custom fit box that I made today wich goes between my front and rear seats - and kinda intrudes to where the arm rest would have been ( I removed arm rest - hate those things ) and the box for them will be sealed configuration - and I might try and use some polly fill in there to dampen it if it needs - but we will see how it goes.

my amp will only give off about 200watts to the three 8" subs wired @ 2.67 ohms
so im looking for a better amp to power all 3 with... maby around 600w rms
but thats a little bit down the road.
also I gota make a box for the 8 in the rear deck so that it will have the same air space as the other 2 subs so all 3 will sound and play the same.

when my system is fully done it should be realley bangin. right now the mids and highs are awesome - but I was lacking earth shaking bass - hence the install of two more 8" subs.

pix will come tomorrow when I finish the install of the 8s and clean off my dirty ass car ... lol

so post up what chall got for stereo in the cars 
im intrested to see what every one else is running / from mild to wild


----------



## bigdoggfromaz (Aug 28, 2008)

im pounding with my bros stereo its a alpine dont know the model number but it get the job done he said i could borrow it and its been a week now i need to find me a good stereo but just cant find one that i like :biggrin:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

agreed.
all the good head units that I wouldnt mind having - look terible installed in the dash of a older car. 

when I look at head units I always look at the pre out voltage.
most will come with 2 to 4 volt pre outs ( the rca conects to the amps )
good units will have from 6 to 9 volts and be ajustable in the head unit features. the more voltage you have going out - the less you turn up the gain on your amps - wich usualy results in cleaner sound from the amps. sony head units are notorious for weak rca outputs


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jan 24 2010, 11:52 PM~16401318
> *agreed.
> all the good head units that I wouldnt mind having - look terible installed in the dash of a older car.
> 
> ...


not true
:biggrin:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 25 2010, 03:21 AM~16402207
> *not true
> :biggrin:
> *


actually it is true the higher voltage from the head unit makes a cleaner signal wich feeds the amp better, back in the day we used to use little box that hooked up between deck and amps to adjust voltage amazing the difference in sound and amp effiencey, if you were disagreeing with the highlighted (good units will have from 6 to 9) then i do agree with you only very few decks that i have seen (mostly for competition) ever went that high :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

tahoe has pioneer deck ipod hookup 4 6.5, 8 tweets front, back seat doors pair of 6.5 coaxs, and pair of tens in bandpass all fosgate, with jl 6 channel amp and bass amp with all jl 0 awg wiring 2 awg junction block and two 1/2 farad caps. this is for my wife and she listens to mostly old school so its not too bass heavy


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jan 25 2010, 11:35 AM~16404489
> *actually it is true the higher voltage from the head unit makes a cleaner signal wich feeds the amp better, back in the day we used to use little box that hooked up between deck and amps to adjust voltage amazing the difference in sound and amp effiencey, if you were disagreeing with the highlighted (good units will have from 6 to 9) then i do agree with you only very few decks that i have seen (mostly for competition) ever went that high :biggrin:
> *


 YES


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 25 2010, 03:30 PM~16406794
> *YES
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Jvc head unit
1 addictive audio 10.4 for my high end
1 addictive audio 200.1 running 4 kicker l7 8s 
2 addictive audio 6x9s
2 addictive audio 6.5s
1 Phoenix gold tld line driver
1 audio control epicenter
1/0 kicker/monster cable to the truck
4 gauge to both amps
140 amp mechman alt. 
All monster cable wires
Vital Power 1000 battery up front
Big Three wiring under the hood. NO VOLTAGE DROPS EVER!!!
in my 77 Monte Carlo.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

ALPINE CDA-7998
ALPINE PXA-510 DSP PROCESSOR
IMAGE DYNAMICS CD-1E HORNS
IMAGE DYNAMICS X-30 TWEETER WITH CROSSOVER
8" KICKER CVR'S
ADS 325IS COMPONENT SETUP
6 1/2 KICKER COMPONENT SETUP
6-10" KICKER CVR SUBWOOFERS.
ORION HCCA 250
2-ORION XTR 2150
2 AUDIO CONTROL EQT'S
ADS CSIX CROSSOVER


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

KENWOOD DECK, 
FI SUBS. 
STOCK 6X9'S

CANT HEAR VOICE FOR SHIT BUT IT POUNDS :cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Here is a link for the last install I did for my friends F150 Lightning. Lets say it put out some sound and pound.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=501991#

Is there a reason why you don't try to get all 3 subs side by side? I would think the performance of the system improvement would be worth the extra work. As for the thin doors you should be able to easily do a simple door pod. If memory serves me those door panels are flat and would make a perfect base to build from.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Heres a link to a smaller system I did in my sisters ride. Just a nice Pioneer head unit, Pioneer 4 way door speakers, Fi sub, and Clarion amp. The bass was amazing for being a single sub.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=497391#


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

i have a jvc deck 
alpine processor
alpine 6 1/2's lanzar dc tweeters
in the front doors
cerwin vega 2 way's in the rear doors
jvc 4 channel for the highs 
opti 2200 
opti pro plus dual four tens
and 2 guage wiring :thumbsup:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

Pioneer H.U. that has a USB iPod connection
Hifonics ZXi 6.5C components on a 6x9 adapter plate for the rear
Cadence TXA 1502 Series 2 channel amp
Dual RE8" subwoofers
Dual vented 8" sub box carpeted


- still on the way is another pair of the Hifonics ZXi 6.5C comps for the front (still need to finish the door panels though) and a Cadence TXA-3004 Series 4 channel amp.


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

im a little torn about making door pods.
I kinda enjoy my leg room up there
and it might seem out of place on cars older than the 80s


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jan 26 2010, 03:43 AM~16413705
> *im a little torn about making door pods.
> I kinda enjoy my leg room up there
> and it might seem out of place on cars older than the 80s
> *


A NICE 5 1/4 COMPONENT SET IN A NICE DOOR POD IS NICE. THAT DUMB ASS SHIT OF PUTTING 10 MIDS AND 14 TWEETERS IN 1 DOOR IS IGNORANT.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 26 2010, 03:34 AM~16413973
> *A NICE 5 1/4 COMPONENT SET IN A NICE DOOR POD IS NICE.  THAT DUMB ASS SHIT OF PUTTING 10 MIDS AND 14 TWEETERS IN 1 DOOR IS IGNORANT.
> *


BUT IT LOOKS COOL :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 26 2010, 12:54 PM~16415932
> *BUT IT LOOKS COOL :uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jan 26 2010, 03:43 AM~16413705
> *im a little torn about making door pods.
> I kinda enjoy my leg room up there
> and it might seem out of place on cars older than the 80s
> *


Just don't make it all swoopy looking. Just play off of the existing shapes for your design. I don't think the pod would have to be very deep. Pic a component set that has a shallow depth and recess them into the original door as far as possible. If you do it that way the pod should only stick out 1"-2.5".


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

stock speakers with stock radio :happysad:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD Kreeper_@Jan 26 2010, 12:52 PM~16417123
> *stock speakers with stock radio  :happysad:
> *


lol


----------



## boizendahood (Oct 22, 2008)

alpine cd player with 2 sets of MTX 6 1/2's 2 12" MTX Subs with a MTX 4 channel amp pushing everything in my truck


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

i run q logic kick panels in most my vehicles a little spendy for plastic but worth it to me for an easy way to get some speaks in


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jan 25 2010, 08:35 AM~16404489
> *actually it is true the higher voltage from the head unit makes a cleaner signal wich feeds the amp better, back in the day we used to use little box that hooked up between deck and amps to adjust voltage amazing the difference in sound and amp effiencey, if you were disagreeing with the highlighted (good units will have from 6 to 9) then i do agree with you only very few decks that i have seen (mostly for competition) ever went that high :biggrin:
> *


anything over 8v frys the inputs on the amp


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

yeah I goofed those rca out put specs on the post way back.
most head units can barely put out 2volts
and the good units give off 4volts.
there are a fiew that do 5volts but those are realley spendy units with waay too many features for my likings.


here is another intresting spin on head units -
has any one here had a head unit that the cd player kept skipping on due to the rough ride of hydraulics on the car?
id hate to buy one to only have it always skipping on songs when riding out with juice


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jan 26 2010, 11:25 PM~16423601
> *yeah I goofed those rca out put specs on the post way back.
> most head units can barely put out 2volts
> and the good units give off 4volts.
> ...


ACCUMULATORS......... :cheesy: BUT I HAVE HAD CARS WITH JUICE, AND BESIDES HOPING, THE AVERAGE UP AND DOWN FROM HYDRAULICS IS NOT GOING TO HAVE YOUR STEREO SKIPPING. I SAY THAT LIGHTLY BECAUSE IF YOU HAVE A CHEAP ASS HEAD UNIT, MAYBE.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jan 26 2010, 11:25 PM~16423601
> *yeah I goofed those rca out put specs on the post way back.
> most head units can barely put out 2volts
> and the good units give off 4volts.
> ...


MY RADIO HAS 8 VOLT OUT.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

those pre out units we used to run were called line drivers they bumped your voltage from your deck up to the amp, really noticeable with mid quality amps made em sound a little more dynamic, not too noticeable on high end equipment but then again we couldnt afford the spendy stuff :biggrin:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

here are some photos I snapped off today after spraying my roof house of kolor blue flake - so excuse the dirtyness of the car. wet sanding black paint makes everything look dirty..... lol - also sucky camera but what ever.

the spot where the radio would have gone was ate up by some ass so i made a switch plate to put there. need to put switches in it now...
note the box made to house two 6.5" speakers
there is a single 4x10 up in the center of the dash also









box that houses two REx8s one pointed fowards - one back 

















rear deck - kicker 6x9s and another REx8


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

The doors are pretty much how I thought they were. Build outs would be super easy and you could even do new vinyl over the panels yourself for a nice finished look. Any reason why you didn't just do a box that went a little further back and up to allow all 3 subs to fit? 

The important thing is your out there putting in work and if you keep at it you'll get there in the end.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 28 2010, 08:23 AM~16438648
> *The doors are pretty much how I thought they were. Build outs would be super easy and you could even do new vinyl over the panels yourself for a nice finished look. Any reason why you didn't just do a box that went a little further back and up to allow all 3 subs to fit?
> 
> The important thing is your out there putting in work and if you keep at it you'll get there in the end.
> *


yep yep keep on it, it will get there :biggrin:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

I started off by cutting out the rear deck to put in a single 8 back there.
but realized it wasnt enough for me - im used to daily driving a corvette with a 18" sub a fiew inches away from my head lol
so I needed to figure out where to put more 8's
I hated my arm rest thing that was in between the front seats,
so I ripped that out and tried to squeeze in as much air space for a box as possible - coming up with enough cubic ft. to properly house the pair of 8's sealed - so thats what I did. - also down the road I plan to fiberglass on top of that box and build in some cup holders in the rear and incorporate a removable section to sit on top of the bench seat that also has a I pod dock area in it - maby some cup holders or storage bin ya know - usefull stuff to have in a driver


but since i had already cut out the rear deck for that one eight. and man what a pain in the arse that was. - if I had known what a project that would of been - I might not of even done it lol.
so there was noooo way I was gona cut those 6x9 holes out to fit the other pair of 8's I got noooo sir. 
haha

and thanks for the replys.

the front bench is coming out soon for me to take off the crappy ripped up vynal cover on it - and with the help of my mom in law im going to fabricate / sew up a new one to hog ring back on. hopefully I can find some suitable fabric / vynal in a color verry close to stock.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

brian, i like what you got goin in there so far. looks good, not over the top.. im glad u didnt slash up ur deck and throw 4 or 6 6x9s in it :uh: u should build a perforated deck lid cover to hide all your components.. looks clean and OG :thumbsup:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

im actually contemplating constructing against the rear winshield one of those blind jobbies like go in the backs of old bombs / 64's
maby like wood slat going across with 2 or 3 support bars inbetween each one..... might have to keep researching this tho.
but love that look.

o by the way - my system absolutely pounds. and by that I mean its a full range of sound equaly. not just bass only. my highs are loud and clear - vocals can be heard from blocks away along with the drum line also. its all matched verry well I believe


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jan 28 2010, 07:02 PM~16444769
> *im actually contemplating constructing against the rear winshield one of those blind jobbies like go in the backs of old bombs / 64's
> maby like wood slat going across with 2 or 3 support bars inbetween each one.....    might have to keep researching this tho.
> but love that look.
> ...


that would be cool homie :biggrin: u should go for it! im glad the system came out good for u


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD Kreeper_@Jan 26 2010, 12:52 PM~16417123
> *stock speakers with stock radio  :happysad:
> *


my speakers were deteriorated  so now i roll down the blvd singin Cutie Pie :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

shes my cutie pie... :roflmao:


----------



## lowrrico (Jan 26, 2010)

Banging


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jan 27 2010, 11:23 PM~16435286
> *here are some photos I snapped off today after spraying my roof house of kolor blue flake - so excuse the dirtyness of the car.  wet sanding black paint makes everything look dirty.....   lol - also sucky camera but what ever.
> 
> the spot where the radio would have gone was ate up by some ass so i made a switch plate to put there.  need to put switches in it now...
> ...


KICKS UP FRONT, GET THAT BOX OUT TH BACK SEAT. WHAT ROOM YOU GOT IN THE BACK TRUNK. I WOULD DEFINATELY TRY TO GET SOMETHING LIKE A 6 1/2 IN THE DOORS, AND GET THAT SWITCH PANEL OUT THE MIDDLE OF YOUR DASH, JUST MOLD SOMETHING TO MOUNT YOUR DECK THERE, MAYBE A FLIP OUT


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jan 29 2010, 05:22 PM~16454635
> *shes my cutie pie... :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

kenwood head unit, 2jl-250/1 and a jl 500/5, 3 jl 10w3 in a ported box tuned to 28hz, eclipse 5 1/4 components in custom door pods in front and eclipse 6.5 components in the rear.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

eclipse avn 7000 headunit[best sq imo for the money since my rf headunit finally gave out]
audiocontrol epic pre amp
epicenter [grey one]
audiocontrol eq sound processor
4-6''eminence 
4-8''eminence
2-10'' b and c
4-beyma tweeters
1-fosgate 4000 bd
1- fosgate punch 800 
1-fosgate 600.4
3-15''fosgate power hx2


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

dang orientalmontecarlo, your whip must absolutely pound hammer down. u running any reserve bank batterys with all that ?

ive got a little kenetic 800 tucked in the rear of the vette. it realley helped my voltage drops with 120a alt and big 4 done


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Feb 1 2010, 08:07 PM~16479998
> *dang orientalmontecarlo,  your whip must absolutely pound hammer down.    u running any reserve bank batterys with all that ?
> 
> ive got a little kenetic 800 tucked in the rear of the vette.  it realley helped my voltage drops with 120a alt and big 4 done
> *


i have 2 optimas up front and 2 kinetic 1800 in the trunk and i just bought an iraggi alternator so i will be putting in the 3 15hx2s or the 4 12 re i have dont know yet,i havent had time been busy workin


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Feb 1 2010, 04:41 AM~16475088
> *eclipse avn 7000 headunit[best sq imo for the money since my rf headunit finally gave out]
> audiocontrol epic pre amp
> epicenter [grey one]
> ...


BOY I BET THAT CAR IS OUT OF PHASE WITH EVERYTHING. JUST THE SHEER NUMBERS. 17 SPEAKERS IN ONE CAR. 

THE BEST CAR STEREO SYSTEM EVER, HAD 6 SPEAKERS.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 3 2010, 05:10 AM~16497377
> *BOY I BET THAT CAR IS OUT OF PHASE WITH EVERYTHING.  JUST THE SHEER NUMBERS.  17 SPEAKERS IN ONE CAR.
> 
> THE BEST CAR STEREO SYSTEM EVER, HAD 6 SPEAKERS.
> *


wasnt that back in mid 90's


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 3 2010, 06:10 AM~16497377
> *BOY I BET THAT CAR IS OUT OF PHASE WITH EVERYTHING.  JUST THE SHEER NUMBERS.  17 SPEAKERS IN ONE CAR.
> 
> THE BEST CAR STEREO SYSTEM EVER, HAD 6 SPEAKERS.
> *



Did this vehicle have the old school Rockford symmetry set up????Man i'd love to have one of those


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Feb 3 2010, 08:10 AM~16497377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have one ,my audiocontrol is alot easier to tune so im running it for now but ihave it complete with the remote lcd and all  :biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

In my cougar I have stock a-track cassete player with stock 6.5s in door and stock 6xwhatever weird ass size fords have in the rear deck all stock system sounds like ass. :biggrin: 
In my sisters car im runnin a 10" memphis c3 wired at 2ohms in a ported box powered by memphis 1000 watt power reference amp... Some older pioneer deck with anoying ass dolphin display :uh: and a pg tantrum tld22 line driver and "0 awg" wiring(more like true 2 awg).


----------



## LSHOPPER (Feb 26, 2010)

jl audio TR350-CXi 3.5 in my dash
jl audio C2-690tx 3-Way qty-4 in my back board
RE SE12D4 12 inch trunk
G-MAX Class D Monoblock Subwoofer Amplifier 
G4500 Class A/B Four-Channel System Amplifier 
4 gauge wire for the amps
all this hits on my 1988 monte carlo ls :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

i got 1 15 inch solobaric L7 1000 watt phoneix gold amp on stock radio in a 01 accord sounds ok i need a bigger amp though it keeps shuting off :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Feb 3 2010, 08:07 PM~16503288
> *wasnt that back in mid 90's
> *


SHIT 1989 MAYBE BEFORE THAT. DUDES NAME WAS RICHARD CLARK. PLAIN AND SIMPLE, THE BADDEST GUY IN CAR AUDIO, PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KC-RIDES.com (Jun 21, 2009)

4-12" JLW3's, Memphis Amps 4 Alpine Screens, not enough Dynamat.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Still in the process of building my set up. Currently for the build I have:
200 ft. of 1/0 ga wire
200 sq. ft. of fat mat deadner
2-Sundown SAZ 1000D sub amps
1-Sundown SAX 50.4
2 Sundown Z15 D2's
2 Optima Red tops
Plenty of RF Dual Twist one way RCA's

Still in the market for:
High out put alternator
High end Alpine deck
Processor....probably go with the 360.2, but undecided at this time
Front stage/Rear fill.....also undertermined about the brand I want to go with, but probably do 6.5" comps up front and 5.25" comps in the rear.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 11 2010, 09:25 AM~16858368
> *Still in the process of building my set up. Currently for the build I have:
> 200 ft. of 1/0 ga wire
> 200 sq. ft. of fat mat deadner
> ...


got damn! All in one car for 3 amps?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 11 2010, 07:44 AM~16858695
> *got damn! All in one car for 3 amps?
> *


 :biggrin: 

I go overboard! I will be doing 2 runs of + and 2 runs of - to the back. Big 3 upgrade. All 1/0 wiring to the amps. :biggrin:

Oh, and I just bought 4-50 ft. rolls, may not en up using all of it. But most of it I am sure.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

For my regal/show car the set-up is as follows:

Alpine IVA W505 in dash
Alpine PDX5 5 channel amp
Rockford Fosgate T162 in the kicks
Rockford Fosgate T152 for rear fill
8" ID8V2 under the dash
100 sq ft of fat mat
1 Optima Red Top
Monster Cable RCA's
50 ft. Knu Koncepts Kolossus Fleks

Small but effective hopefully! :biggrin:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

In the DTS I have the Kenwood DNX 8120, and 11 inch headrest monitors 
6.5 Kicker RS components in front doors
5.25 kicker RS components in back doors
(2) 12s kicker L5's (ported in the kicker made box)
kicker ZX 350.4 for MIDs
kicker ZX 1000.1 for SUBs 

I've had this system for a few years,, I'm ready to upgrade, but I'd rather spend the money on the Low Low!!!lol


Before I upgrade I will do the BIG 3 to the DTS, but that itself is gonna cost a good penny.

Then I plan on runnin Sundown for amps and RE or FI's for subs!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Mar 11 2010, 10:21 AM~16859819
> *In the DTS I have the Kenwood DNX 8120, and 11 inch headrest monitors
> 6.5 Kicker RS components in front doors
> 5.25 kicker RS components in back doors
> ...


The big 3 upgrade shouldn't run much at all. Just some wire lugs and about 8-10 ft of wire is all.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 11 2010, 12:06 PM~16859222
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I go overboard! I will be doing 2 runs of + and 2 runs of - to the back. Big 3 upgrade. All 1/0 wiring to the amps.  :biggrin:
> ...


do your thing mane! That car is going to be fucking heavy!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 11 2010, 11:07 AM~16860269
> *do your thing mane! That car is going to be fucking heavy!
> *


Will definitely help with the gas mileage! But I know voltage drop won't be an issue! :biggrin:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 11 2010, 10:44 AM~16860042
> *The big 3 upgrade shouldn't run much at all. Just some wire lugs and about 8-10 ft of wire is all.
> *



LoL on an 07 DTS its a lil more complicated than an older car. Then top it off with a non experienced installer like my self so I have to have someone do it for me.

I'm lookin at at least $600 on the Alt (Iraggi 300a), $400 on a battery (XSPower D3100)
the wire is the least of my concern..lol


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Mar 11 2010, 01:35 PM~16861688
> *LoL on an 07 DTS its a lil more complicated than an older car.  Then top it off with a non experienced installer like my self so I have to have someone do it for me.
> 
> I'm lookin at at least $600 on the Alt (Iraggi 300a), $400 on a battery (XSPower D3100)
> ...


Lol, you didn't mention your big three upgrade consisted of new equipment as well. I was going to say if all your doing is your "big three" upgrade, that is just simply some wire and lugs. :biggrin:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 11 2010, 02:44 PM~16862477
> *Lol, you didn't mention your big three upgrade consisted of new equipment as well. I was going to say if all your doing is your "big three" upgrade, that is just simply some wire and lugs.  :biggrin:
> *



Big 3 to me and everyone else I've seen is:

#1 high out put Alt
#2 high v battery
#3 0/1 wiring runs for negs and pos's.


Thus the big 3...


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Mar 11 2010, 06:09 PM~16862766
> *Big 3 to me and everyone else I've seen is:
> 
> #1 high out put Alt
> ...


nope


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 11 2010, 03:46 PM~16863112
> *nope
> *



Ok then?????


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Mar 11 2010, 06:55 PM~16863199
> *Ok then?????
> *


upgrade alt to amp=#1
upgrade battery ground=#2
upgrade ground to block=#3

^=big 3


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 11 2010, 04:23 PM~16863469
> *upgrade alt to amp=#1
> upgrade battery ground=#2
> upgrade ground to block=#3
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 

All you need for the big 3 is some wire and lugs, and elbow grease!  :biggrin: 

Which is why I was saying it is cheap!


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

Not trying to be a smart ass or disagreeing with you at this point BUT...

Say I got a big system 4k+ W and I do the "big 3" but I'm runnin a stock alt and a stock battery?? What do you call replacing all that shit the BIG 5???


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Mar 12 2010, 09:52 AM~16869823
> *Not trying to be a smart ass or disagreeing with you at this point BUT...
> 
> Say I got a big system 4k+ W and I do the "big 3"  but I'm runnin a stock alt and a stock battery??  What do you call replacing all that shit the BIG 5???
> *


You call replacing the alternator/battery UPGRADING. Search all the car audio forums...the big 3 refers to upgrading the power wire/grounds in the engine bay, not the equipment going into the build. It is just the facts. Probably easier to reference it as the big 3 then to reference upgrading those 3 wires over and over again in forums and such.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Some references for you:

http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_...~TID~73496~PN~1

http://www.s10forum.com/forum/f202/big-thr...-how-to-321330/

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&sour...ved=0CBgQsAQwAw

"How to Videos"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iX9Rcq5DnKw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SL-9o5kSgv4

It is done to maximize your current flow!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 12 2010, 01:29 PM~16870123
> *You call replacing the alternator/battery UPGRADING. Search all the car audio forums...the big 3 refers to upgrading the power wire/grounds in the engine bay, not the equipment going into the build. It is just the facts. Probably easier to reference it as the big 3 then to reference upgrading those 3 wires over and over again in forums and such.
> *


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

Like I said I agree, thanks for the true definition of it, but to me I think if your gonna do the BIG 3 you need to replace the alt and the batt and they go hand and hand, or what would be the point of having the big 3 without the proper alt and a good battery.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Mar 12 2010, 03:03 PM~16870950
> *Like I said I agree, thanks for the true definition of it,  but to me I think if your gonna do the BIG 3 you need to replace the alt and the batt and they go hand and hand, or what would be the point of having the big 3 without the proper alt and a good battery.
> *


I get what you are saying but the big 3 is the big three, you say that and people think of wiring. You would be surprised how many people over look the importance of their underhood wiring.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206+Mar 12 2010, 12:03 PM~16870950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So very true! I can't tell you the number of times I have seen/heard people talking about their systems and how amazing it is....then when I see it they have the dinky factory 10 or 8 ga. wire going from the alternator to the battery and such. Good for laughs I guess!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 12 2010, 01:45 PM~16871331
> *I would tend to agree with you. But you would be surprised the performance upgrade you get just by upgrading the big 3 on your stock equipment.
> So very true! I can't tell you the number of times I have seen/heard people talking about their systems and how amazing it is....then when I see it they have the dinky factory 10 or 8 ga. wire going from the alternator to the battery and such. Good for laughs I guess!
> *


You can kinda see it off the alternator.But the 4 gauge jumper
1/0 ground to motor
1/0 ground to frame "off of trunk batt"

Not in pic
Ground to chassis underhood
New 1/0 from battt. fuse.....I know some one will say something w/ the corrosion 
And yes those are old school MTX terminals :biggrin:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 12 2010, 02:30 PM~16872239
> *You can kinda see it off the alternator.But the 4 gauge jumper
> 1/0 ground to motor
> 1/0 ground  to frame "off of trunk batt"
> ...



So in this pic you still have your stock positive and negative terminals to the battery and there locations?

Do people normally replace these with the 1/0 AWG? or leave them?

Also when going from -bat to motor. on the motor is there already a stock wire there that you replace and or keep just like above... 

Same question for -bat to frame?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Mar 12 2010, 06:54 PM~16872909
> *So in this pic you still have your stock positive and negative terminals to the battery and there locations?
> 
> Do people normally replace these with the 1/0 AWG? or leave them?
> ...


depends on the car but I normally leave the stock wiring and add the 1/0.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Mar 12 2010, 04:54 PM~16872909
> *So in this pic you still have your stock positive and negative terminals to the battery and there locations?
> 
> Do people normally replace these with the 1/0 AWG? or leave them?
> ...


Yep stock wiring on the SIDE terminals of batterie.I just left them no need to mess w/ them there not hurting anything running oem stuff.

Yeah if you look on the -Side terminal you can see a 4 gauge ground but i added more (top post)


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

fuck, I have all 1/0 in my 51!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 12 2010, 06:10 PM~16873651
> *fuck, I have all 1/0 in my 51!
> *


Yeah i i'm gonna switch out to 1/0 from batt=alternator once i get the rest of my shit in.I just had a chunk of 4 already w/ terminal so what the hell.I wasn't running any amps or anything yet just a HU.

If i remember right i believe in the instructions that came w/ the alternator.They specifically say to run At lest 4 gauge for the jumper so you dont void warranty


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 12 2010, 08:50 PM~16874016
> *Yeah i  i'm gonna switch out to 1/0 from batt=alternator once i get the rest of my shit in.I just had a chunk of 4 already w/ terminal so what the hell.I wasn't running any amps or anything yet just a HU.
> 
> If i remember right i believe in the instructions that came w/ the alternator.They specifically say to run At lest 4 gauge for the jumper so you dont void warranty
> *


I am running two kinitik hc800's and a 200a alt with out even a radio right now!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

great ideas


----------



## newman9800 (Feb 9, 2010)

Actually it is true the higher voltage from the head unit makes a cleaner signal which feeds the amp better, back in the day we used to use little box that hooked up between deck and amps to adjust voltage amazing the difference in sound and amp inefficiency.
_____________________________________________
Office Furniture


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

50ft of stinger 1/0 
10ft tusanmi 1/0
IA 40.1 
2 15 DC AUDIO lv4 XL
3 Deka G31 batteries
kenwood DDX-814 head unit
15 inch flip down tv
2 6's and 4 8's seleniums
1500wat audiofonics 2 channel highs amp
D34/78 yellow top optima batery up front
big 3 
260 amp DC POWER alt ( soon to be 270xp alt dc power)


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Mar 11 2010, 03:35 PM~16861688
> *LoL on an 07 DTS its a lil more complicated than an older car.  Then top it off with a non experienced installer like my self so I have to have someone do it for me.
> 
> I'm lookin at at least $600 on the Alt (Iraggi 300a), $400 on a battery (XSPower D3100)
> ...



i would look into a DC alt for you Caddy


2003 Deville

2 DD 9518's in a wall
AQ 6.5 comps in the front
2 sets of Pb comps in the rear side panels
Dc alt
Kenwood flip out
2 AQ 3500's
1 AQ 4ch
1 Soundstream 2ch
5batts
whole lotta 1/0


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TeamD.O.A BigJoker_@Mar 17 2010, 10:37 PM~16923783
> *i would look into a DC alt for you Caddy
> 2003 Deville
> 
> ...



Got any pics? I'm curious to see a wall in a DeVille


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Mar 18 2010, 12:57 PM~16927764
> *Got any pics?  I'm curious to see a wall in a DeVille
> *


i wanna see it to....


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206+Mar 18 2010, 01:57 PM~16927764-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



at work right now

check out my myspace

http://www.myspace.com/teamdoabigjoker


----------



## troytagvtown (Mar 19, 2010)

alpine F1 status

pxi-h990 processor
dvi-9990 deck
tmi-m990 7" screen
spx-z18t 3 way components kicks...

2 way 6.5 morels in the rear deck..

4 ea. 10" image dynamics trunk

1.) zapco studio 500 running alpine 7" midbass 
1.) zapco z-400c4 running alpine mids and 1.5 tweets
1.) zapco C-300c2 running morel 6.5 components
1.) zapco studio 500 running all 4 10" I.D.Q.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by troytagvtown_@Mar 18 2010, 11:45 PM~16933114
> *alpine F1 status
> 
> pxi-h990 processor
> ...


THAT IS A VERY NICE SET UP, WHAT CAR DO YOU HAVE THIS IN,


----------



## troytagvtown (Mar 19, 2010)

go to the car stereo thread i just posted some pics...
tryn to figure out how to mount the HU and have it not look ab normalish???


----------



## troytagvtown (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 19 2010, 02:50 AM~16934738
> *THAT IS A VERY NICE SET UP, WHAT CAR DO YOU HAVE THIS IN,
> *


NOR-CAL


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

Pioneer DVD/CD flip out 7 inch player
Pioneer 3 1/2 speakers fronts
Pioneer 4x10 speakers back
2 Pioneer 10 inch IMMP subwoofers 
Audiobahn 400 watt 2 channel amplifier 100x2 4ohm 200x2 2 ohm
Audiobahn 400 watt 4 channel amplifier 50x4 4 ohm 100x4 2 ohm
Audiobahn 6 band equalizer
Audiobahn capacitor (useless since I plan to upgrade my electrical system anyways but will look nice in the trunk/car show points/street show)


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

I got some 6x9 adapters for a G-body if anyone needs them


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

AVIC-Z110
Two 7" monitors in back 
4 guage back to a distribution block with a JL 2 channel amp running one JL 10" sub in a custom box tucked up under my back deck, and all JL audio mids and highs.

it aint' loud but it sounds good and I still have my whole trunk


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeamD.O.A BigJoker_@Mar 22 2010, 11:43 PM~16969822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IZ BADD AZZ!!!


----------

